# XP won't allow for a system restore



## Albe (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi Folks, 

I'm usually pretty saavy and in tune to what I download and install from the internet and onto my computer. I already had on my computer a font viewing program installed on the computer but for whatever reason when you opened the program it would start to load then nothing would show up as if I didn't open it. I googled the program and found an updated version of the program. Foolishly I wasn't paying attention and the freeware program I downloaded "required" the installation of some ZIP installer. Before I did the installation I created a restore point just in case (I always do this just to be extra cautious). I installed the program and realized afterwards that it installed some kind of ad-ware on the computer. The font viewer now works fine but the ad-ware has left me with a firefox add-on called "safe saver". I've tried using windows uninstall and even just removing it through firefox. No luck. It always comes back. I can disable it from firefox but again after several hours/days it comes back. 

SO in my "ingeniousness" I decided to try a system restore the computer to before I installed the ZIP installer. Windows did it's thing and rebooted but then gave me an error saying it can't restore the system. I'm logged in as the administrator and have not had a problem like this before. I also tried using the system restore booting in thru safe mode. Still the same error occurs. 

Before I go and download some other program to remove the ad-ware. I was wondering what might cause this. I'm not a computer expert but I have a pretty good understanding of how to do certain things, especially with a little help from the internet and google. 

The operating system is Win XP. The computer is a laptop and about 8 years old. I don't want to do a total reformat and reinstallation as I have programs on this computer I don't have backups for and need. 

Can anyone shed some light as to why windows won't let me restore my system? I have a feeling the ad-ware might be stopping this from happening. 

HELP!!!!! 
Any advice/input, etc is much appreciated...and thanks in advance! 

Al


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

is there an error code associated with it? you may need to go into event manager to see all the details.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Have you tried restore in safe mode?


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

What that "Zip Program" may have installed may not be "Ad-ware" -
It might be "Mal-ware"!
It may have "infected" - "System Restore" - It happens.
My advice is to go to "bleepingcomputer.com" and tell them what your problem is.
Follow their guidelines and directions!

If you have something on your computer that won't let you get into system restore on XP - it's probably worse than "Ad-Ware"!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

rossfingal said:


> What that "Zip Program" may have installed may not be "Ad-ware" -
> It might be "Mal-ware"!
> It may have "infected" - "System Restore" - It happens.
> My advice is to go to "bleepingcomputer.com" and tell them what your problem is.
> ...


Thanks for the link buddy.


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

Reboot the pc in safe mode and removed the zip program. 
Also, 
install this and run it. 
http://spybot-search-destroy.m.en.softonic.com/
Btw, restore almost never works in windows. You should use a 3rd party program for backup and restore options.


----------



## Arky217 (Aug 18, 2010)

lifestooshort81 said:


> HELP!!!!!
> Any advice/input, etc is much appreciated...and thanks in advance!
> 
> Al



You said any advice, so mine is:

Get rid of XP and run Linux Mint.
It will make an 8 year old PC seem like it runs as fast as a 1 year old PC running XP.
Been using Mint for a year and it is soooo much better in every way.

(Oh, and did I mention that it's free; the apps are free also)

(And if you just have to have a Windows app, you can install it along side of Windows for a dual boot, but why bother since Mint will also run most Windows apps using Wine)

Arky


----------



## Albe (Mar 2, 2012)

Arky217 said:


> You said any advice, so mine is:
> 
> Get rid of XP and run Linux Mint.
> It will make an 8 year old PC seem like it runs as fast as a 1 year old PC running XP.
> ...


i'd love to get rid of XP however the programs I use are XP based. I know what you mean by running along side but in my opinion that's more of a pain in the a-- for me. I'm not an idiot, I just don't want to invest the time into the learning curve of Linux Mint. It's bad enough I'm eventually going to have to learn how to use window 7/8... God, when did I get so old? I sound like an 80 year old person. "damn kids and their linux" ha-ha 

Anyway, I downloaded spybot and ran the scans. Cleaned whatever it told me to clean but it didn't seem to find anything other than cookies... or anything over a low risk. I installed the program and ran the search in Safe Mode. I have yet to try a system restore again but I will try that now. 

However, what got me to know there was a problem was that the "zip opener" I "installed" like a dumbass installed a program called "Safe Saver version 0.91.29" as a firefox add-on. I can "disable" it or "remove" it using the firefox options but it eventually comes back. 

I'm going to run a system restore now and see what happens. Error, etc. I'll post my findings! 

Thanks all for the input!!!


----------



## sublime2 (Mar 21, 2012)

You need a registry cleaner program. 
It keeps coming back because of code written in the registry that keeps restoring it. 
Also, check your start up list. 
Go to start, select run and put in msconfig, look in the start up list, if the program is there until check it.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

just thought of another handy program.

malwarebytes.org works well for something easy to run.


----------



## rossfingal (Mar 20, 2011)

"MBAM" (malwarebytes) is an excellent program!
However, if you're prevented from going into "System Restore" -
And, you have problems -
"MBAM" may not be able to fix them.
See post #4 - in this thread.


----------



## bbo (Feb 28, 2010)

rossfingal said:


> "MBAM" (malwarebytes) is an excellent program!
> However, if you're prevented from going into "System Restore" -
> And, you have problems -
> "MBAM" may not be able to fix them.
> See post #4 - in this thread.


malwarebytes and system restore are not related in function (dependent on either).

system restore files may be corrupt, you should be able to install, update, and run malwarebytes in safe mode. you can download the install, dat files and put them on a usb or disc from another computer if needed.

I would try the malwarebytes/spybot programs first before investing potentially more time in it.

here is the approved process for using bleepingcomputer.com forums for requesting help
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/for...ng-malware-removal-tools-and-requesting-help/

its time consuming, but I have seen them help many people through their issues.

let us know what you found with your latest system restore attempt. if it fails, you should be able to find error codes to search in event manager.


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

lifestooshort81 said:


> i'd love to get rid of XP however the programs I use are XP based. I know what you mean by running along side but in my opinion that's more of a pain in the a-- for me. I'm not an idiot, I just don't want to invest the time into the learning curve of Linux Mint. It's bad enough I'm eventually going to have to learn how to use window 7/8... God, when did I get so old? I sound like an 80 year old person. "damn kids and their linux" ha-ha
> 
> Anyway, I downloaded spybot and ran the scans. Cleaned whatever it told me to clean but it didn't seem to find anything other than cookies... or anything over a low risk. I installed the program and ran the search in Safe Mode. I have yet to try a system restore again but I will try that now.
> 
> ...


this has been said, go into the regestry and find it, and delete it and other thing's that you don't need, this will keep it from retruning.


----------



## daro (Jan 25, 2013)

Not sure if you are still having the problem. If so you could make use of the XP Installation Disc but rather than performing an install/re-install you can enter the REPAIR mode. The repair console will boot after you select that option, just follow the steps and you should have your operating system files re-aligned correctly.

I would highly recommend using a spare linux disc, or specialty boot disc (Hiren`s, Trinity Rescue, etc.) and backup any key files of importance before the repair. Just a precaution.

A good idea would also be to buy a IDE or SATA to usb kit, remove your drive (very easy) and connect it. Your drive will appear as any other usb drive would and you are able to copy your files. This is also the most effective method for running a maleware, adware, spyware, virus, etc. scan as no files or processes will be locked and therefore are able to be cleaned/removed.

Hope this helps. Let me know your progress/solution if you could.

Good Luck !


----------

